# About time for a roll call



## C Nash (Feb 28, 2015)

Been a long time since we had one.  Sign in just so we know you are still around? New members also.  Spring about on us so time to pull the rv out.  ours never went into hibernation.


----------



## krsmitty (Feb 28, 2015)

krsmitty: Ken Smith


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 28, 2015)

me here,, H2H1= Hollis Brown


----------



## KarenS144 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey y'all!


----------



## akjimny (Mar 1, 2015)

Jim - in Alaska - still here.


----------



## Violet22251 (Mar 1, 2015)

Brad & Pat Smith - here in Port Aransas, TX through March and then heading back to Indiana for 2 months.  We have a trip to Seattle planned for this summer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2015)

Rod here , hoping for warmer weather and the beach


----------



## DCLC (Mar 2, 2015)

Rockport TX last year now wintering in Davenport FL. Much warmer


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 2, 2015)

so DCLC what was the electrical problem(s) hope all is well now


----------



## LEN (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm still hanging in there!


----------



## Steve H (Mar 4, 2015)

Still around when I can get logged in! Always seems to take me more than five tries to remember my password then I get locked out!


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 5, 2015)

hey Steve, that why they still make pencils write it down. I have all my PW written down right next to the lap top. My old brain is good as it once was so I have to write things down.


----------



## DCLC (Mar 6, 2015)

Looks like I lost a neutral  which fried my microwave and damaged the W/D.  Taking it in Tuesday.  Looks like insurance will cover.  Don't know why my surge protector didn't help.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 6, 2015)

Keep us posted DCLC.  I know I lost a neutral on mine at the male plug I had replaced but no damage done.


----------



## qinrik (Mar 6, 2015)

new member.... I was just gifted a Winnebago chieftain (1989) seems to run good but I will have some questions for you guys. the manual is not much help... its just a bunch of brochures really....


----------



## C Nash (Mar 6, 2015)

Welcome to the forum qinrik.  answered your questions with my opinion on your othrt post.  Lot of good folks here so just ask away.


----------



## qinrik (Mar 7, 2015)

will do. I look forward to all this... thanks again


----------



## brodavid (Mar 8, 2015)

still here, just had a few months of bad health, ok had a stroke and heart attack,. doing a lot better


----------



## scdiver (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm fairly new here, hi all!


----------



## C Nash (Mar 8, 2015)

Welcome to the forum scdiver.  Don't be a stranger jump in on the conversations.  Good to see you back on BroDave


----------



## DougS (Mar 14, 2015)

Nice group. I check in once in a while..  going to spend next week on the Oregon coast in the WB View.. then take our tear to a tear gathering at Lake Shasta in April and still getting ready to take the WB View to Alaska starting the middle of May for about 6 weeks. Hope to plant a few things in the garden and mow the yard while I'm resting up... Had to have a new transmission put in the View.. That is what happens when you buy something used. I have read a lot of forums re:Sprinters and not a word about bad trannies. Problems with the blowers mostly but not the tranny.. guess I just got lucky,, ha, Had Mercedes do it so it should be done right. If not it will be a long tow along the CanAm hwy. Life is full of risks and even staying home is a risk...


----------



## C Nash (Mar 14, 2015)

Sounds good Doug.  If it is man made it can break.  Glad you got the View fixed.  You will enjoy the Alaska trip.  Take your time and get the Mile post book.  Be sure to take something to hang in the tag jungle.  Look for mine there. LOL


----------



## Richieragu (Mar 14, 2015)

Cabin fever here.


----------



## DougS (Mar 15, 2015)

Nash> "something to hang in the tag jungle."   What is a tag jungle and where will I find it?


----------



## C Nash (Mar 15, 2015)

Well the name of town escapes me right now Doug LOL.   The Mile Post book will tell you.  Be sure to get it.  Will think of the town later but sure some of the others will remember.


----------



## dbarton291 (Mar 16, 2015)

Still stop in occasionally.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 16, 2015)

Think it is at Watson Lake Doug.


----------



## akjimny (Mar 18, 2015)

Nash is right.  It's in Watson Lake, Yukon Territory.


----------



## His_Hers_Alaska (Mar 30, 2015)

Hello, 
We are new members from Seward, Alaska.  
Winter was mild this year and we are de-winterizing our motorhome this week.
Check out our blog www.his-hers-alaska.com


----------



## roho1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi Folks, Rick here in the SF Bay Area. New to the group. I have a 1986 Komfort 27ft Class A. Ive fixed many of the things that needed fixing, now new things are popping up (lol). I'll always have questions. Thanks!


----------



## TurnTwoNet (Apr 15, 2015)

Just jumped back on after too long away...already a couple of trips in our 2012 ACE 29.2 under our belts this spring after a move from Virginia to North Carolina over the winter...


----------



## Never Not RVing (Apr 29, 2015)

Ryan reporting in from Westminster. How is everyone?


----------



## C Nash (Apr 29, 2015)

Great here Ryan.  Welcome to the forum.  We are camped at Paul Grist State park Alabama.


----------

